# Where is the weather warm for Christmas, warm enough for the beach with little kids?



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2011)

My daughter set me on a quest for a good location for her hair stylist to travel with her two little girls on Christmas Day, preferably mainland, U.S., for the better chance of finding cheap airfare.  

The woman wants coastal, but it's not guaranteed warm anywhere along the coast in December, is it?  Southern Florida has a chance of being pretty cold, and San Diego is probably too cold, too.  

Even if I find something suitable, I would feel badly, if the weather doesn't cooperate. 

I think Hawaii, when I think warm, but that doesn't seem cheap for flights.  

Any suggestions for me?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't think of anywhere in the mainland US that would be reliably warm for ocean beach activity in late December. That said, if she's used to Colorado, it's possible. I think I'd set sights a bit further south. So that's either Hawaii or Puerto Rico or US Virgin Islands, or Mexico- which would necessitate passports for all travelers.

I'd do a search for USVI or PR.

Jim Ricks


----------



## heathpack (Apr 23, 2011)

I would imagine Key West would be the best bet.  Airfare not cheap but could fly to Miami and make an excursion of the drive down. 

So Cal is definitely not swimmable in Dec.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2011)

What about Naples/ Marco Island?  I keep thinking there may be a place that would be more of a guarantee.  The Keys are nearly impossible to find in RCI.  II has the Hyatts, but geez, any exchange in II is SO much more expensive for me than RCI.  I have TPU's wasting away in RCI, not that anything will go to waste, since I can save them, year to year.


----------



## tombo (Apr 23, 2011)

Miami and Key West can be cold in the winter. Lows are rarely in the 30's, but often in the 40's, and the 40's at night makes the ocean water too cold to swim. To be safe they need to go farther south into the carribbean.

Key West Historical data:

Historical Summary for December 20 - December 31Temperature:
The Average High Temperature is 75 F with a historical range of 59 F to 88 F  
The Average Low Temperature is 66 F with a historical range of 50 F to 77 F 

Miami historical data:

Historical Summary for December 20 - December 31Temperature:
The Average High Temperature is 76 F with a historical range of 55 F to 84 F  
The Average Low Temperature is 62 F with a historical range of 39 F to 74 F


----------



## BevL (Apr 23, 2011)

If weather/the beach is going to be the focus of the holiday, I wouldn't take a chance on south Florida.  We've been there in December when it was warm enough to sit out and use the pool, not warm enough for us to venture into the Gulf.  And we were there for a few days that same trip where I was wishing I had brought warmer clothes!!  Way too risky IMHO.


----------



## eal (Apr 23, 2011)

Palm Springs is usually warm at Christmas, at least for folks from Colorado, but no beaches there, just lots and lots of swimming pools.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2011)

On Florida's Southern Gulf Coast stay south of Sarasota

I can usually count on running my air conditioner into December, (in Ft Myers), If I go to the beach I see locals wearing jackets but the European tourists in the water (in their speedos) water temps in the mid to high 60's. 

I would make sure the resort has a heated pool in case the Gulf is too cool


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 23, 2011)

Cheap airfare for Christmas?

Guaranteed warm weather in the continental US?

I just don't see it happening.  It might be warm in Miami or Key West, but you never know.  And flights certainly won't be cheap.

Hawaii would be a given, but airfare is going to be outrageous.

Caribbean or Mexico is probably the best bet.  JMHO.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 23, 2011)

tombo said:


> Miami and Key West can be cold in the winter. Lows are rarely in the 30's, but often in the 40's, and the 40's at night makes the ocean water too cold to swim. To be safe they need to go farther south into the carribbean.
> 
> Key West Historical data:
> 
> ...



We are routinely at Marriott's Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores, about 60 miles north of Miami, in Nov/Dec. While it can get cold, most of the time the air temps are in the 70/80's with ocean water temps the same. 

Last year there was a "cold" snap while we were there. Air temps dropped down to the 60's. Most of the time, the temps in Nov/Dec are higher. Feb. is more likely to see the really cold temperatures and, even then, it's not typically for a particularlly long spell.

Nov. 9th 2010



Dec. 10th 2007




Of course, there is no guarentee of warm weather. The chances are pretty good that you'll have mostly decent weather.

RCI has a nice resort just north of Marriott's. I believe it's the Palm Beach Resort. Great stretch of beach, walking distance to a small grocery store, a couple of restaurants and a discount store that sells beach supplies and other tourist junk called Wings.

The pink, low rise buidling in the distance in this shot is the Palm Beach Shores resort, which is available through RCI.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Christmas-New Years Week*

We were on Marco Island one year and it was to cold to swim in the Gulf.  We were on St. John, USVIs this year and the water was OK to swim.  We got rashguard shirts to swim in to help out with the water temperature.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Apr 23, 2011)

Coming from Colorado?  I would look into Mexico. Frontier has good flight deals, and Southwest may as well.

We've been to Florida (Keys and Tampa area) and it was cold to us, and we live in Colorado.


----------



## Imretiredarmy (Apr 24, 2011)

Marco Island is our Christmas destination.  It's great to be there when snow is on the ground at home.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have these ongoing searches with II and RCI for anything south of Fort Lauderdale.  Beach weather, isn't that a matter of whether you think you must be in a swimsuit, or a light jacket?  Yep, I think Mexico is a great option, and our daughter mentioned the Virgin Islands and the Bahamas, but how hard of an exchange is that?  :rofl:

Marco Island sounds ideal to me, and I don't think it will be impossible, but she needs 12/25, so that could be nearly impossible.  Her ex has the kids for 12/24 and early Christmas morning.  She has them the entire week after.


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have these ongoing searches with II and RCI for anything south of Fort Lauderdale.  Beach weather, isn't that a matter of whether you think you must be in a swimsuit, or a light jacket?  Yep, I think Mexico is a great option, and our daughter mentioned the Virgin Islands and the Bahamas, but how hard of an exchange is that?  :rofl:
> 
> Marco Island sounds ideal to me, and I don't think it will be impossible, but she needs 12/25, so that could be nearly impossible.  Her ex has the kids for 12/24 and early Christmas morning.  She has them the entire week after.



Remember that not all Marco Island resorts are on the beach.  The good ones will be very hard to get 12/25 although I did see one online late at night about two weeks before Christmas last year.

I have a search in for spring of 2013, two bedroom, not even a nibble yet.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 24, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My daughter set me on a quest for a good location for her hair stylist to travel with her two little girls on Christmas Day, preferably mainland, U.S., for the better chance of finding cheap airfare.  The woman wants coastal, but it's not guaranteed warm anywhere along the coast in December, is it?  Southern Florida has a chance of being pretty cold, and San Diego is probably too cold, too.  Even if I find something suitable, I would feel badly, if the weather doesn't cooperate. I think Hawaii, when I think warm, but that doesn't seem cheap for flights.  Any suggestions for me?




Definitely NOT San Diego.  We try to leave town & have difficulty trying to find great beach weather during week 52 ourselves.  Another thought might be Orlando.  We went one Christmas week & although it was grey skies & sweater-weather all week, our girls still enjoyed DisneyWorld & had a great time.  

Tried Paradise Island/Nassau Bahamas for week 53 (RCI resort called Sunrise Beach Club) Their tiny on-site pool was freezing cold & closed for winter, but we were able to walk down to the fabulous Atlantis & use their pool (not the slides without a wristband). Even at the Atlantis their pool water was freezing cold, but our 2 girls went in for a couple of hours every day anyways.  But you could not stay out at the pool area too long.  The beach/ocean was cold, windy & unusable & the Atlantis had taken away all the beach chairs, amenities & concessions that are usually out on the beach.  It was not really a very pleasant vacation despite the million dollar surroundings.  So glad we had not paid $500+/night to stay at the Atlantis that week.

A different year we exchanged to the Charter Club on Marco Island the week before Christmas.  Another so-so vacation.  Not really the greatest weather either.  We had only one nice warm day that week, and we did enjoy the beach that one day.  But most days were gray, 60-degrees & not really swimsuit weather. Another couple of days we seemed to have a nonstop deluge of rain.  Luckily, Charter Club had a really fantastic young woman who pretty much did arts & crafts with the kids all week.  So, we came home with painted mugs, painted wine glasses, painted plates, shell art -- you name it.  I'm trying to remember some of the other things we did that week - Everglades tour was nice (we had to bundle up in jackets, tho), went to the Barnes & Noble in Naples several times, and did all our Christmas shopping.  Still, not the best vacation.  Would not recommend southwest Florida in December, and Marco Island is almost at the very tip of South Florida.  Thank goodness we had combined it with a week in DisneyWorld (again) the week before.  There was lots of rain in Orlando that week, but we still had a great time.  Luckily, our kids love Disney rain-or-shine. Doesn't matter to them.  But, Marco Island: definitely a bust in their eyes.

Mexico is probably a better bet.  Cabo week 52 has sun, but I would check & make sure any resort you book has a HEATED pool.  We have been there in early January & had a mixture of sunny days & gray days.  We had exchanged into Playa Grande & it was okay, but not great pool weather.  But we ended up going over to the Pueblo Bonito Blanco & Rose which has very, very warm pools -- and enjoyed ourselves much more over there.  Come to find out, the resorts on the Pacific side (Playa Grande, Finisterra, Sol Mar, and even PB Sunset Beach) get more wind/cold air than the Medano Beach resorts.  So, by the end of the week, we figured it out & went over to PB Blanco and used their pools every day.  They keep them warm & nice, and the beach is just a few steps away, as well.

So, I would recommend either Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos, or Pueblo Bonito Rose as good options for your friend, as they both trade in RCI & have fairly good availability.  The mom would not need a rental car & most things are easily walkable from the Medano Beach resorts -- even the grocery store.  Also, redweek.com usually offers good rental prices on PB weeks.  

The hardest thing will be finding cheap airfare for Christmas or New Years week.  She will need to book airfare quickly to find reasonably priced tickets ANYWHERE over the Christmas holidays -- whether it is Florida, Mexico, or the Caribbean.  Whatever the prices are now ($350-$500/each, they tend to only get worse.  They just keep getting higher and higher, until eventually families are priced-out.  Lately the long-awaited Fall airfare sales have not included holidays, and who wants to buy 3 or 4 tickets @$950/each?  That is why there are a lot of week 51 & 52 rentals that start showing up on Redweek in November & December.

That's my two cents worth.
--- Rene


----------



## Imretiredarmy (Apr 24, 2011)

I got a 2 bedroom Charter Club exchange in Marco Island at the last minute last year.  I checked in on December 25th


----------



## Don (Apr 25, 2011)

I found the following info on Gulf temperatures on this site:
http://www.beachhunter.net/thingstoknow
The Miami Beach temperatures I found on one of the NOAA sites.

Gulf of Mexico and Miami Beach Water Temperatures (average degrees in Fahrenheit) From Jan. through Dec.          


Key West FL
        69    70    75    78    82    85    87    87    86    82    76    72
Naples FL 
       66    66    71    77    82    86    87    87    86    81    73    68
St. Petersburg FL
       62    64    68    74    80    84    86    86    84    78    70    64
Miami Beach 
       71    73    75    78    80.5  84.5   86   85   83.5   81   76   73   
Above data is from the National Oceanographic data center.  The numbers in red are the averages of readings during the first and second halves of the month

"What's Cold Water and What's Just Right?

People have a wide range of preferences and tolerances for water temperatures. Generally, anything above 75 can be enjoyable. Most people seem to prefer water temperatures of about 85 degrees for swimming. The Gulf of Mexico can get into the low 90's during July and August. This is too warm for a lot of people, but I love it. It doesn't cool you off much though. Often during the summer months the water is actually warmer than the air, since the sea breeze along the Gulf Coast keeps the air temperatures in the upper 80's while in Orlando it might be 98 degrees (or higher).

Here's an idea of what water temperatures mean to you
50 - 60 degrees Fahrenheit - look out for polar bears.
61 - 70  - Canadians and British folk only.
71 - 75  - southerners will start to wade in the water. Canadians, northerners & Brits will stay in all day.
76 - 80 - Nearly everyone will swim in these temperatures. 76 is a bit cool, but 80 is just about perfect for everyone.
81 - 86 - Perfect for a long refreshing swim. A quick dip will ward off overheating on a hot day.
86 - 91 - Very warm. Jump right in. Doesn't cool you off much.
92 and up - Like bath water. Perfect for Florida natives like me. Around sunset, the water is actually warmer than the air. You'll find water temps above 90 during July & August on the Gulf coast. 96 or even 98 degrees is not unheard of in the Gulf of Mexico."
The above data is from the National Oceanographic data center.


----------



## learnalot (Apr 25, 2011)

Cindy,

The winter weather has been so bizarro the last few years...last year we were 2 days late getting out of SEATTLE because of snow in ATLANTA.    The year before that we had planned a January trip to Florida, but they were having an unusual cold snap and it was warmer back home.

If beaches and warm water to swim in are the necessity, I have to second the suggestions of Virgin Islands, Mexico and Hawaii.  Not cheap, though.  Otherwise, I would probably go with something oceanfront for the view that has a heated pool.  That way, they can still swim even if the weather doesn't cooperate.


----------



## sail27bill (Apr 25, 2011)

Cindy--Puerto Rico is usually warm during Christmastime (most days are in the 70's) that I have gone to the beach.  I am not familiar with any of the timeshare resorts there unfortunately.  Florida is usually warm enough (except for this past Christmas while we were there) .  Friends have gone to Mexico and Aruba during Christmas (the prices of tickets would be brutal though) where it has been warm enough to swim in the pools and walk the beach.  By the way, it is really nice of your daughter to do this.  I have booked getaways as gifts; not sure if this is an option as well.  Good Luck.

Anita


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 25, 2011)

I just looked a little closer at the title to the thread: "warm enough for the beach with little kids"...

From my experience, it's not the kids who care about the water temperature.  My DS8 and DD5 (who have been swimming since they were 4 and 2) will go play in the pool when it's 65 or 70.  I stick to the hot tub until the pool is up to 85 or 90.


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 25, 2011)

sail27bill said:


> Puerto Rico is usually warm during Christmastime (most days are in the 70's) that I have gone to the beach.  I am not familiar with any of the timeshare resorts there unfortunately.
> 
> Anita



Wyndham has a resort in Puerto Rico, Rio Mar Beach Resort & Spa.  Unfortunately there is no availability over Christmas week.

Susan F


----------



## BevL (Apr 25, 2011)

Imretiredarmy said:


> I got a 2 bedroom Charter Club exchange in Marco Island at the last minute last year.  I checked in on December 25th



I would wager that was the unit I saw in my late night surfing - we live on the other end of the continent.  If we'd lived within driving distance, would have grabbed it in a heartbeat.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 25, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I just looked a little closer at the title to the thread: "warm enough for the beach with little kids"...
> 
> From my experience, it's not the kids who care about the water temperature.  My DS8 and DD5 (who have been swimming since they were 4 and 2) will go play in the pool when it's 65 or 70.  I stick to the hot tub until the pool is up to 85 or 90.


Excellent point, Michael.  I remember my 8 yo DD playing in water at Clearwater beach one Christmas in about 65 degree weather (and the water was COLD).  Didn't phase her a bit, and she had a blast.

Reminds me of an oldie but goodie:

Definition: sweater -- An article of clothing a child is forced to wear when its mother is cold.  

Kurt


----------



## JanT (Apr 25, 2011)

Cindy,

There are just no guarantees on weather in the U.S. during December.  We took a 13 day trip Florida coastal trip last December and froze our tushes off!!  It was at least 20-25 degrees colder than normal in many places and I froze to death.  The weather back home was actually warmer.

If your daughter's friend definitely wants warmer weather she is going to have to head to Hawaii or the Caribbean (in most cases).  Don't know what she wants to spend for airfare but if it were me and I wanted definite warm weather I'd head to Aruba.  Pretty much guaranteed a steady 89 degrees all year long.  We went to Atlantis in January one year and OMGosh!!!  High temp was 70 degrees and the pools at Harborside at not heated at all.  We went in one day for about 5 minutes.  The water was a frigid 70 degrees.  The pools at Atlantis were a bit better but it was still too cold for us.

My vote is for Aruba but that means passports for all of them if they don't already have them.  Much luck to you!

Jan


----------

